
I'm an Idiot - davidfekke
https://www.raywenderlich.com/165042/rwdevcon-2017-inspiration-talk-im-idiot-richard-turton
======
d--b
Starting reading this I thought that I wasn't an idiot, and then I realized
that I internalized most of what's there.

For instance, I've given up trying to avoid off-by-one issues in complex
loops, I'm just writing the loop, testing it, and then see if it's off-by-one
or not.

Another example is that I know that I get really confused by not-even-complex
logic expressions. It takes me ages to get what !(a || !b) means, and then I
am not sure at all I'm right.

I totally relate to the author's problem with max(0,min(1,x)), I've screwed
that one so many times.

------
Mz
Seems to basically be about overcoming perfectionism and getting over your big
ego, both of which are common problems. It is better than I expected it to be:

 _Yes, you can do things like this. You can use custom operators, you can wrap
things in things that process things and give you a thing all in one line of
code. But are you actually helping anyone, or are you just masturbating in
public about how clever you are?_

------
whipoodle
Well. It's one thing when we think that about ourselves, another thing when we
think or say that about others.

------
JohnStrange
I think he's wrong with Step 2, but the beginning of the talk is fine.

~~~
y4mi
let me guess, you didn't actually watch the talk...

because everyone _is_ an idiot by his definition. nobody knows a new
programming language before they actually learned to work with it, and making
notes does help everyone to remember things. and yes, writing unintuitive code
to save a few lines is always a bad idea, unless you're the sole developer and
aren't planning on actually maintaining the product.

you could argue that his definition is wrong though. not sure what you'd want
to achieve by that though, considering that its clearly meant for people with
imposter syndrome.

~~~
JohnStrange
I was making a joke...

------
jjtheblunt
AN not A

~~~
cphoover
well you were warned of the idiocy...

~~~
frandroid
Not at that point in the sentence!

